# Porridge and protein



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

This maybe an odd question , for breakfast i have porridge with skimmed milk,when the porridge is cooked i mix about 40g of chocolate whey in with it.

why , when i add the dry whey, does it make the porridge much more runny?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

which brand protein are you using? i remember Reflex Microwhey causing the same problem.I put it down the added digestive enzymes.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Whey ive noticed it with is Reflex and Optimum Nutrition.

its not that its problem, in fact its quite a good way of thinning a particularly thick bowl of porridge.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I cant stand runny porridge hence i use jumbo oats with minimal water and have it nice and thick! I can thoroughly recommend Extreme's chocolate protein powder to supply me with a fantastic brekky or supper as it tastes wonderful and mixes superbly.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Reflex has digezyme in it, as Para said, that is why its going runny.

SD


----------

